# help find Buttons



## Manyspots (Jul 11, 2011)

Keystone Iowa Melinda Selk mini Buttons missing.bay appy mare bald face,34". Put on other forums please. Pic on her mares page.I am limited on cell.help!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 11, 2011)

Bump! Please everyone, let's spread the word. Melinda is Maple Hollows on this forum and always helps when she can, let's do the same for her. Lavonne has posted a picture of Buttons on her facebook. Save it and send it to everyone you know.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is Buttons:


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh no! I sure hope you find her soon Melinda!

Edited to add, Melinda also lost her barns and machinery sheds in this tornado. And a tree came down on their home.



She said there was a few injuries to horses and Buttons is still missing.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## Barbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hoping they find her soon!!! I shared it on FB. When was this tornado??

Barbie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh no!!!Prayers for Melinda and her family

during this hard time

so glad no serious injuries

but man what a rough time

hope you find Buttons soon


----------



## ohmt (Jul 11, 2011)

Barbie-i believe it happened last night as that's when we had our bad storm here too. As far as I know Melinda still has not found Buttons.

If I remember correctly, Buttons is the dam to the little colt Melinda lost just a little while ago-he was struck by lightning so she has had her fair share of bad happenings this year.

Everyone please keep Melinda in your thoughts and prayers and make sure you spread the word about Buttons if you haven't already.


----------



## mdegner (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh no! I just saw Melinda at the Area VI show over the 4th of july. How terrible, I sure hope they find Buttons..... The storms were terrible the last couple of weeks. Come home buttons


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 11, 2011)

Buttons still missing. Couple horses hurt. I hope we hear good news soon.


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

hope you find Buttons real soon!!! praying for you all!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope and pray she finds buttons soon, how scary and sad. Can somebody post on net posse in case somebody found buttons and doesn't know where she belongs?


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I will be praying for her safe return!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 11, 2011)

Posted on my FB too. Hope she is home safe and sound by now.


----------



## Tremor (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about you Melinda. I hope you find Buttons. She's always been a favorite of mine from Timberviews' herd.

I didn't even know that it had stormed last night. Shows you how much I pay attention to the weather reports.

I hope you find her!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 12, 2011)

Boy, 1st I heard of any storms,praying for all your wee ones and a safe return of little Buttons.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 12, 2011)

Could she post on the local CL, too? I see lost and found livestock on the farm and garden section every so often.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about buttons hope you find her real soon....


----------



## sedeh (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear some of your horses were hurt and especially that Buttons is missing!



I'm praying that the injured recover fully and that you find Buttons safe and sound! Please let us know.


----------



## palsminihorses (Jul 12, 2011)

Melinda, I'm so sorry to hear about the tornado that hit your farm! And I'm praying that you find your sweet mare and that she is okay!

 

Hugs to you and your family.

 

 

Pam


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 12, 2011)

I just keep checking FB hoping to see she's home. I will continue hoping and praying until good news comes.


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 12, 2011)

Buttons still missing. I hope she will be found safe & sound. Keep the word out. On cell phone lit

Limited to do much.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 12, 2011)

OH NO!! Not Buttons! She is one of my favorites! Contact local law enforcement, post on CL, contact state brand dept and hang flyers in any and all local feed stores, etc... I sure hope she turns up ok!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2011)

I am too far to be of any help but I will surely pray that Buttons is found safe and soon and that the injured horses heal. This is so upsetting!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending prayers for little Buttons too - hope she will soon be found safe and well.

How are the other injured horses doing - has anyone heard?

Anna


----------



## ohmt (Jul 12, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 12, 2011)

My daughter & I going to help search for her tomorrow. I have flyers made. Many authorities have been contacted. Pray we find her safe

.(130 mph windsurf figure tornado!) Lavonne


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about your mare. the weather up here this year has not been very nice. Now I hear we are going to get severe thunderstorms with a possibility of tornados and then 10 days of temperatures in the high 90's.

Sure hope that you find her soon. Check out other farms around you, someone might have taken her in and does not want to report it to the authorities. She would head towards other horses. I have had several loose horses that have showed up around my pastures.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 13, 2011)

_Best wishes for finding her safe & sound...._


----------



## Minimor (Jul 13, 2011)

I just now got to read this--I'm so sorry to hear Buttons is missing; I pray she will be found safe & sound.

I hope the injured horses are doing okay?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I am still praying that you will find Buttons today safe and well.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 13, 2011)

I believe Lavonne is heading to Melinda's this morning to help search for Buttons and hang up flyers. Let's send prayers that she is able to find Buttons and bring her home to Melinda.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 13, 2011)

Whoops-didn't see Lavonne had already posted that here!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope we shall soon be hearing some GOOD NEWS!





Still saying prayers for Buttons.

Anna


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is Melinda's most recent update copied from Facebook.

Buttons still missing but we did find hoof prints in corn field so we are thinking there is a chance that she is alive out there, now we just have to find a way to find her in the corn. Thank you so much and please thank everyone you talk t...o for all prayers and everything, I have limited internet access so cant get on most sites. Freckles (a mare I was borrowing) is not under my ownership since I am paying her surgery the owner gave her to me and the surgery went really well (rear flexor sp? tendons were severed on one back leg) and Carrie had a 9" long stick about the width of a broom handle stabbed all the way into her hip along her rectum. So far both mares are stable, vet's concern is any possible missed splinters in the one and infection of the open joint in the other but as of right now they are doing better. Angie is lame on a front foot so he is coming out to check her this afternoon. Cleanup is taking some time but we are getting there. Thanks so much again!See More


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Diane for the update, we can now sigh a little as there is hope that she will be found soon. I have been thinking about them all day. I am off to bed now and my sons and I will say our prayers and a special one for these little munch kins. God look out for these precious and much loved girls.


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 13, 2011)

Angie has broken knee cap. Keep the prayers for Buttons safe return. Melonda has a lot in her mind

Damage at her farm bad.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jul 13, 2011)

Lavonne thanks for the update...I've been thinking of her all day.Tell her I'm praying for Buttons safe return and to hang in there.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is tonight's update...

Melinda at Maple Hollow Farm has asked that I update her FB page for her. So here is the latest.... She has just found that Angie has a broken knee cap and will also need surgery, and that Desi has an eye injury. Please keep up your prayers for her family...


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the update!! the poor things! hoping and praying they find Buttons really soon and that surgery goes well for Angie, and Desi's eye heals quickly

and their farm is able to be repaired really fast!!


----------



## lcwallis (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no...




. I hope they find their horse.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers for all .......


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Jules for the updates. How horrific and sad. Prayers!


----------



## sedeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. I so hope they find Buttons!! I'm praying for that and that the injured mares all recover quickly. What a nightmare.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

Those injuries sound horrific, sending prayers and healing thoughts for their smooth and speedy recovery.

Prayers still being said for little Buttons and ((((HUGS)))) for Melinda at this stressful and tragic time.

Thank you for keeping us updated.

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

I was so hoping to read some good news! I am sending prayers and hugs for Melinda and Lord only knows how much we are all praying for these poor horses. Buttons please find your way home safe and sound.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 14, 2011)

Lavonne-will you please message me and let me know if Melinda needs anything? I would like to send her something to help with this.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers! Thanks to Lavonne, Amanda, and Julie for helping to keep you all updated! It has been like living through a nightmare here. My worst fear has always been being hit by a tornado and it has now happened. Luckily we have no fatalities as of yet, Buttons is missing but I am hoping still alive since we found fairly fresh tracks yesterday. A mare that I had been borrowing from a friend of ours had her tendons on one back leg severed and has had surgery to repair the tendons, now the big concern is making sure that infection stays out of the open joint. Carrie a mare that I just purchased from my parents had a stick from one of the fallen trees stabbed in next to her rectum. The stick is approx 9in long and about the width of a broom handle, it did not tear into the rectum and at this point her and the other mare are both stable. The vet is just hoping that he got all of the wood out and didnt leave any splinters, he checked as much as he safely could so now all we can do is wait and see on both of them. Both mares are exposed for next year as well. Angie, my show mare, has a broken knee and will be going for surgery tomorrow so hope all goes well. Desi, my yearling mare, has an eye injury that we are having to treat but it should heal alright. Two of my foals got pretty good cuts on their legs from playing on the tin after the storm before we could get it all picked up but both seem to be healing well, we are keeping them clean and wrapped. I put some grain out by the fields where there are open places or paths to hopefully lure Buttons out if she is still in there. Thanks again for everything and hopefully I will be able to report good news from now on.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

Melinda, thank you so much for finding the time to update us. I am sending prayers that all will go well.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 14, 2011)

Where machine shed used to be:






Pasture where majority of injured horses and Buttons were, if you look in background you can see some of the debri, it went on into the corn field too. Freckles was found straight out from tree.






Mare and foal pasture











Tree that hit our house.


----------



## supaspot (Jul 14, 2011)

lm so sorry that this has happened to you and l pray that buttons is found safe and well


----------



## little lady (Jul 14, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers headed your way.



So hoping that you find Buttons. Thanks for sharing, your pictures just show how devastating these awful storms can be.



It has been a terrible year for so many. Speedy recovery wishes for those horses injured.


----------



## barbiedoll68346 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh Melinda I am truly sorry and prayers are going out to you and your family and all of the horses, How horrible of a situation. Hope all is going good and you find Buttons soon. I can't even imagine how heartwrenching dealing with all of this has to be for you. God Bless

 

Barb Davis


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 14, 2011)

That's a good idea to take the stallion with you when you walk out there and look. I used to track down our herd of big horses using our stallion as a 'wrangle horse' and he was NEVER wrong and seemed to know where those horses were a couple of miles before they were ever sighted. They have an uncanny knack for finding them.

I am so sorry for all the injuries and hope everyone heals ok and still praying for Buttons to turn up safe and sound. It just seems odd that she is not coming back to her home place where her buddies are.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

Melinda it is so good to hear from you and we really appreciate you coming here to give us an update at what must be such a beyond stressful time for you.

The pictures of the damage done to your place are amazing and horrific at the same time. How you all managed to survive is a miracle. I hope your injured girls and foals heal successfully very soon.

Am still adding my prayers to all the others for the safe and healthy return of little Buttons. If not a stallion, do you have a reliable dog who could walk with you on your searches. A dog might spot or smell a horse that is hidden away in the undergrowth either because it is stressed/frightened/injured, whereas us humans might miss it?

Good luck, I hope you or someone finds her very soon.

Anna


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 14, 2011)

I just saw on FB where they found her!!!!



Prayers answered!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 14, 2011)

Is she ok???????


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't know. She said she'd give details later. But at least she's alive!


----------



## wwminis (Jul 14, 2011)

That's great news!!!



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank God, I have been very worried about her and the stress they have been under since the storm hit. Hugs all around


----------



## REO (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been worried SICK!

Thanks for letting us know! I don't go on FB.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is her update if anyone is wondering what it said. SOOOO relieved that she has been found!!! YAY!

Melinda at Maple Hollow wants everyone to know that she found Buttons about 2 miles up the street hanging out with neighboring horses. Aside from a few cuts and scrapes, she appears to be fine. The mares who had surgery yesterday are in stable condition!



Will update more as I get it


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 14, 2011)

WOOHOO!!!!!!















Awesome! I am so HAPPY for them!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jul 14, 2011)

Fantastic!!! I am so glad she is OK.

Barb


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so glad they found her and she sounds to be ok

continued prayers for all the injured horses

and Melinda and her family


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jul 14, 2011)

Wonderful news!!



:yeah



:yeah So glad Buttons was found. Prayers are still going for the other injured ones



ray



ray



ray


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers have been answered. So many of us are very thankful. Melinds I hope and pray things keep looking better. Much to be thankful for!! Thank you all for prayers good thoughts and cyber hugs!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW so glad you found her and she is well!! thankyou God!! continued prayer for the rest of your brood and that everything can get tidied up and back to normal before long








so happy for you


----------



## Minimor (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, that's wonderful news! I've been feeling bad for Buttons, and Melinda too. Thanks for the update!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh what fabulous news!!











The World wide prayers have been answered, and I will be smiling and offering up thanks all day today.

Thank you for letting us know. Hope they find that she is ok and has only minor injuries.

Prayers continuing for Melinda, her family and her other injured girls.

Anna


----------



## supaspot (Jul 15, 2011)

that is the most fantastic news - lm so happy for you



:BigGrin



:BigGrin


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2011)

Yahhoooooooooooooo What wonderful news


----------



## little lady (Jul 15, 2011)

What a blessing!


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 15, 2011)

AWESOME NEWS



:yeah


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome news










I was so worried when they mentioned the "corn field" I thought she could be lost in there for a long time.

Smart little horse that Buttons...found her way right out and then went to visit some new friends!! Melinda, Im thrilled and hope your other horses continue to improve.

God Bless


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

I am just so happy to have found Buttons, she was in the bean field waterway west of our house, the neighbor down the road that has horses at a few different places on our road was driving to do his horse chores and spotted her out in the field. He could get close enough to touch her but she wouldnt let him quite get a hold so he threw a rope around her neck and she didnt even fight him. She looks amazing considering what she has been through! Only small cuts on a front and hind leg. She was so happy to get to mom and dad's, the second she heard her friends she just went nuts in the trailer whinnying and wanting out. She has not left Missy's side yet and they didnt even like eachother before, I think Buttons has learned to value her friends a little more LOL!!!! Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers, I never thought I would get to see my beautiful Buttons again and seeing her again was a miracle! Keep praying for the other 3 mares though, Angie goes into surgery this morning and the other two are still doing well so hopefully things keep looking up. Thanks so much for everything!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2011)

What a wonderful reunion





Reminds me of Wiz of Oz...Theres no place like home

Thanks for taking the time to tell us the great news.


----------



## LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

Am very happy to read that Buttons is doing well and home with her friends! What a blessing !!


----------



## mdegner (Jul 15, 2011)

Melinda, we are so happy and relieved to hear all horses are accounted for and alive. The damage in the pictures looks horrible and I am just amazed that no one was killed. Assuming your parents place didn't get hit like yours did??

We will keep sending thoughts and prayers that your injured animals heal up to be as good as new. You may need to rename some of these horses.......names like Toto and Dorothy and Oz....maybe auntie Em are coming to mind.

Take care and let us know if there is anything we can do. Best, Mary and Mike


----------



## mrsj (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, kept checking this thread and am so glad you found her! x


----------



## sedeh (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah!!




:yeah



I've been watching this thread hoping for good news! This has made my day as I'm sure it made Melinda's!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 15, 2011)

Been popping in daily hoping for good news on Buttons..........



What HAPPY NEWS!!!!





And glad to read that the injured ones are "stable".


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 15, 2011)

That's the story book ending we were all waiting for.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 15, 2011)

Melinda.... so very glad to read the good news.



I will still keep all of you in my prayers.


----------

